# Tin khuyến mãi máy ảnh Nikon D780 tại Kyma khi nhập mã giảm [MAY 2]



## thuhien (21 Tháng năm 2021)

Tháng 5 này tại Kyma tặng bạn chương trình hot " Deal hời 5.5 – Máy ảnh trăm ngàn ưu đãi " *Máy ảnh Nikon D780* đang được giảm giá cực mạnh. Cơ hội rinh *máy ảnh Nikon* xịn về tay là đây.

CHỈ CẦN NHẬP MÃ GIẢM GIÁ *[MAY 2*] GIẢM NGAY *500K *KHI MUA D780 ĐẾN TỪ THƯƠNG HIỆU UY TÍN NHẤT NIKON.







Thời gian khuyến mãi: *Từ 4.5 đến hết 30.5.2021

Máy ảnh Nikon D780 Kit AF-S Nikkor 24-120mm F4G ED VR (Nhập khẩu)

Máy ảnh Nikon D780 Body (Nhập khẩu)*

- Cảm biến CMOS full-frame 24.5 megapixels
- Bộ xử lý hình ảnh EXPEED 6
- Cảm biến đo sáng 180k-Pixel RGB
- Hệ thống lất nét CAM-II 3500 II với 273 điểm
- Màn hình LCD 3.2inch cảm ứng
- Tốc độ màn trập 30-1/8000giây
- Tốc độ chụp 7.0 ảnh/giây
- Độ nhạy sáng ISO 100-512000 (mở rộng 204800)
- Quay phim 4K 3840 x 2160 (30p/25p)
- 2 khe thẻ nhớ SDXC/ SDHC
- Trọng lượng 755g (thân máy)
- Tích hợp WIfi/ Bluetooth/ SnapBridge
- Pin tương thích EN-EL15b

Chi tiết chương trình khuyến mãi : https:/kyma.vn/tin/deal-hoi-5-5-may-anh-tram-ngan-uu-dai.html
HƯỚNG DẪN NHẬP MÃ GIẢM GIÁ: https:/kyma.vn/tin/huong-dan-mua-hang-voi-ma-giam-gia-tai-kyma.html
---------------------------------------
Mua *máy ảnh* đến Kyma!!!
Ghiền Nikon đến Kyma!!!
---------------------------------------
*Shoroom trải nghiệm*
474 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Phường 2, Quận 3, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Toà nhà KYMA, 132 -134 Yên Lãng, P. Thịnh Quang, Q. Đống Đa, TP Hà Nội
Website: https:/kyma.vn/
Facebook liên hệ: https:/facebook.com/kymavndigital


----------

